# How do i get Kublai Khan's tone?!



## Bearitone (Nov 15, 2014)

The tone on this album is my absolute favorite right now.  Its so raw and I'd like to achieve something similar.

KUBLAI KHAN - Eyes Up - YouTube

I know they use a peavey 5150. I have a 6505 but i can't get my rig to sound anywhere near this raw, crunchy, huge, and aggressive.

my signal chain as of now is a schecter KM-7> SD Nazgul pickup> OD 808x> NS2 noise suppressor> 6505> B-52 4x12 Cabinet.

Any ideas where to start changing things in my signal chain?


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd say take the 808 out of the chain. Turn the bass on the amp down and the resonance up.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 15, 2014)

Kwirk said:


> I'd say take the 808 out of the chain. Turn the bass on the amp down and the resonance up.



I'll remove the 808 and see how that goes. 
As far as the EQ on the amp goes though, I've toyed with the lows, mids, presence, resonance, etc... for hours. i always seem to go back to the Red channel at _about_ 666 settings with slight variation now and then, and the presence and resonance at 8. I still feel like something is missing from my tone though.

The green channel has a little more thump that the red lacks, but it feels stiff to me, like the notes don't really sing.

EDIT: thanks for suggesting something that doesn't cost me money by the way


----------



## Cynic (Nov 15, 2014)

_"The whole record I recorded with my LTD H-307 with a EMG 81-7 in the bridge, all in drop G#. We re-amped it all with a 5150 block letter and a Bogner Uberschall through a Mesa cab blended"

_their guitarist nolan is a member here, so maybe he can go into more detail about it. hth


----------



## Kwirk (Nov 15, 2014)

Cynic said:


> _"The whole record I recorded with my LTD H-307 with a EMG 81-7 in the bridge, all in drop G#. We re-amped it all with a 5150 block letter and a Bogner Uberschall through a Mesa cab blended"
> 
> _their guitarist nolan is a member here, so maybe he can go into more detail about it. hth


Was going to definitely recommend a Mesa 4x12 as well, but you know.. $$


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 15, 2014)

Cynic said:


> _"The whole record I recorded with my LTD H-307 with a EMG 81-7 in the bridge, all in drop G#. We re-amped it all with a 5150 block letter and a Bogner Uberschall through a Mesa cab blended"
> 
> _their guitarist nolan is a member here, so maybe he can go into more detail about it. hth



Whats his username? if its okay for me to ask


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 17, 2014)

That just screams EMG all over the place.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 18, 2014)

Just a little heads up.

These Kublai Khans cats are playing @ the Palace Theater in Syracuse NY tonight.


----------



## flyingV (Nov 19, 2014)

thanks to this thread, I found a new band I´ll check out over the evening  So thanks for that. Dat guitar sound


----------

